# [hardware] sifflement aigu venant de la tour

## nelsooon

Bonjour,

Apres installation de gentoo (environs 1mois). mon ordinateur commence a faire un son aigu.

ça ne vient pas de la tht de mon ecran (vu que j'ai un laptop et le son ne provient pas de l'ecran).

en fait, j'ai l'impression que quand le processeur calcule, le son apparait (il calcule tout le temps certe, mais quand je lance des appli ou cmd, il se met a me titiller les oreilles).

C'est peut etre la ram ou autre. Parcontre, je ne pense pas que ça provienne du fait que j'utilise linux au lieux de win. (même sous win j'ai ce prob).

qu'en dittes vous ?

Merci bien.Last edited by nelsooon on Wed Feb 27, 2008 11:48 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## truc

on dit un son aigu

----------

## xaviermiller

ou un ventilateur qui souffre. J'avais une carte-mère ABIT dont le chipset était "refroidi" (mouhahahaha) par un ventilateur défecteux. Je l'ai remplacé par un dissipateur Zalman (puis refourgué à un copain)

----------

## Desintegr

Tout d'abord, met le titre de ton message en conformité avec les conventions du forum. Merci

Possèdes-tu un chipset son HDA Intel ?

Si c'est le cas, essaye d'ajoute l'option model=3stack pour le module snd-intel-hda.

Sources :

 - http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=132114

Edit après edit du topic : si ça vient du boitier, ce n'est donc pas lié au paramètres du chipset son.

----------

## kwenspc

... et on applique les règles du forum pour le titre du topic. [edit]grilled[/edit]

Sinon essais de dépoussiérer un max ton laptop. btw, il a quel âge? toujours sous garantie? Car si il ne l'est plus tu peux toujours l'ouvrir et resserrer un peu le dissipateur sur le CPU (et dépoussiérer encore mieux le ventilo). Mais c'est une manip qui demande un certain doigté (éviter l'électricité statique, faire attention etc...)

----------

## nelsooon

Je sais pas, j'ai un IBM Thinkpad T43.

Je fais quand même attention a ce laptop. C'est peut etre parce que je le porte dans mon sac a dos (il y'a la pochette pour le laptop. C'est un American Tourister. Normalement c'est une bonne marque lol).

J'ai peur que mon ordinateur se mette a fumer :s je me demande si je ne devrai pas toucher a la config du ventilo (pour reduire le son provenant de ce dernier). Car dans les T43, le ventilo ne s'arrete jamais. C'est un probleme connu.

Voila voila, je sue c'est tout lol

Merci

----------

## kwenspc

 *nelsooon wrote:*   

>  Car dans les T43, le ventilo ne s'arrete jamais. C'est un probleme connu.
> 
> 

 

Tu veux dire qu'il tourne toujours à fond? si c'est le cas faut pas chercher plus loin... le ventilo donne des signes de faiblesses.

----------

## adjaxio

C'est peut être aussi un condensateur qui est en train de mourir (un condensateur percer ça siffle)

----------

## Bio

 *nelsooon wrote:*   

> en fait, j'ai l'impression que quand le processeur calcule, le son apparait 

 

Cherche pas, pour moi c'est le ventilo... Ton CPU calcule, il chauffe, le ventilateur augmente sa vitesse pour le refroidir : ça siffle... Ventilo un peu fatigué, à changer...

Rien de bien méchant

----------

## Martin.

Et personne ne pense à proposer "Disque dur" ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Martin. wrote:*   

> Et personne ne pense à proposer "Disque dur" ?

 

Le disque travail pas tout le temps. Et là c'est lié au fait que le CPU "travail" donc il y a peu de chance que ce soit le dd...

----------

## Martin.

Le son n'est pas présent tout le temps non plus. Il dit que c'est quand il lance un programme... Il faut bien le charger le programme.

Et s'il s'agissait vraiment du ventilo qui s'excite avec la température, il y aurait un petit décalage entre le lancement de la commande et le début du sifflement.

----------

## gbetous

J'ai une carte mère qui fait un bouquan de dingue quand le CPU est au repos. Obligé de chercher les extra-terrestres pour pouvoir l'utiliser en silence !!!

Moi on m'a toujours dit qu'il s'agit des condensateurs...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Martin. wrote:*   

> Il dit que c'est quand il lance un programme...

 

En effet j'avais mal lut!

----------

## hazynrg

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Moi on m'a toujours dit qu'il s'agit des condensateurs...

 

C'est pas plutôt des bobines, ou "self" ?

Je crois qu'il y a des solutions comme mettre quelque points de super glue sur les bobinages pour que ça arête de vibrer.  :Surprised: 

----------

## kwenspc

Un bon coup de clé à molette et c'est reparti!

 :Arrow:  []

----------

## dapsaille

 *hazynrg wrote:*   

>  *gbetous wrote:*   Moi on m'a toujours dit qu'il s'agit des condensateurs... 
> 
> C'est pas plutôt des bobines, ou "self" ?
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a des solutions comme mettre quelque points de super glue sur les bobinages pour que ça arête de vibrer. 

 

+1 testé et approuvé sur une vieille carte mère

(entre ca et le coup du modem et/ou disque dur au freezer j'aurai tout fait ou presque ^^)

----------

## Mickael

Regarde ici

----------

## razer

Je vais rajouter une hypothèse si le son est très aigu : l'alimentation.

Les alims de PC sont des alims à découpage, elles ont tendance à siffler à une charge donnée. Cela peut correspondre aussi bien à une consommation idle que 100% CPU, cela s'arrête lorsque la charge varie.

Il n'y a normalement pas de risque, c'est simplement le metal du transformateur qui "chante". Par contre, aucune solution autre que changer l'alim.

Je sais que çà arrive fréquement sur les desktops, sur les portables j'ignore.

----------

## razer

 *hazynrg wrote:*   

>  *gbetous wrote:*   Moi on m'a toujours dit qu'il s'agit des condensateurs... 
> 
> C'est pas plutôt des bobines, ou "self" ?

 

Je pense aussi que les condensateurs ont moins de raison de siffler qu'un circuit magnétique, même si c'est certainement possible qu'ils deviennent bruyants. Généralement c'est surtout qu'ils perdent de la capacité avec le temps, voir qu'ils "fondent".

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a des solutions comme mettre quelque points de super glue sur les bobinages pour que ça arête de vibrer. 

 

Et cela fonctionne combien de temps ?

/EDIT : après petite réflexion sur les selfs utilisées en info, dépourvues généralement de circuit magnétique, je ne vois finalement pas tellement plus de raison qu'elles sifflent

----------

## marmotton

Bah pour les alims c'est sûr que ca peut siffler, c'était même un défaut classique de certaines alims LCPower qu'on pouvait résoudre temporairement avec de la colle...

----------

## kwenspc

C'est un portable ou pas le bouzin là? le titre parle de tour et le premier poste de  *Quote:*   

> ça ne vient pas de la tht de mon ecran (vu que j'ai un laptop et le son ne provient pas de l'ecran). 

 

----------

## darkangel92

idem j"ai constaté que parfois il y a un petit sifflement en provenance de la tour. Ceci avait lieu lorsque j'effectue des test de la ram Via Memtest.

A un certain moment du test (et toujours au meme) il y a un sifflement. donc jepense effectivement à un pb d'ordre electrique que mécanique.

C'est tout ce que je peux contribuer dans ce topic   :Embarassed: 

----------

## blasserre

 *darkangel92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A un certain moment du test (et toujours au meme) il y a un sifflement. donc jepense effectivement à un pb d'ordre electrique que mécanique.

 

tu pense mal   :Razz:  le son est un phénomène mécanique, pas électrique

sur ce   :Arrow:  []

----------

## loopx

Un son aigu ne signifie pas spécialement un défaut.

Ca peut provenir de:

- une carte réseau bruiante

- un ventilateur (je doute vraiment ...)

- un écran CRT (le mien le fait ... 2 fois le même modèle, 2 fois le même son aigu)

- un composant sur la carte mère

- des sons qui remontent jusqu'a la carte son (électronique du pc foireuse ?)  ca m'énerve fort .. la souris qui fait du bruit dans le haut parleur ...

- le disque dur qui est mort (le disque de mon serveur à commencer à crier très fort .. j'avais pas l'argent pour le remplacer, j'ai coupé son alim et il a continuer à fonctionner pendant 1 semaine   :Laughing:  )

Bon, j'espère que tu as de bonne oreilles et que tu es patient   :Wink: 

donc, @blasserre: pas du tout d'accord avec toi   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Un son aigu ne signifie pas spécialement un défaut.
> 
> - le disque dur qui est mort (le disque de mon serveur à commencer à crier très fort .. j'avais pas l'argent pour le remplacer, j'ai coupé son alim et il a continuer à fonctionner pendant 1 semaine   )
> 
> Bon, j'espère que tu as de bonne oreilles et que tu es patient  
> ...

 

Heyyy tu donnes dans le vaudou maintenant ? ?   :Wink: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

+1 Mickael

```
grep CONFIG_HZ /usr/src/linux/.config
```

```

CONFIG_HZ_100=y 

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set 

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100
```

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/2006-May/014484.html

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_high_pitch_noises

----------

## loopx

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Heyyy tu donnes dans le vaudou maintenant ? ?  

 

bah, je fais des tests improvisés   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pixys

Ca serait pas un son à 50 Hz par hasard, si c'est le cas c'est plus que probablement d'origine électrique (genre transfo dans l'alim)...

----------

## loopx

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> Ca serait pas un son à 50 Hz par hasard, si c'est le cas c'est plus que probablement d'origine électrique (genre transfo dans l'alim)...

 

+1

genre, un vieux néon   :Laughing:    hum ...

mais attention, même si c'est pas du 50 hz, ca peut quand même être d'origine électrique/électronique (non mécanique quoi)   :Wink: 

----------

